# When is Fairy Tail coming back?



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2016)

I mean, the anime ceased on march 2016 and I still dont know when it will start running back.
Anyone has news on when the episode 278 will air?


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 4, 2016)

I checked his twitter nothing there and all that seems to be known is "TO BE ANNOUNCED" Sorry mate


----------



## Firemoon (Oct 4, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> I mean, the anime ceased on march 2016 and I still dont know when it will start running back.
> Anyone has news on when the episode 278 will air?


The anime is currently on hiatus, since they were so close to the manga, at least I think that's the reason..

But needless to say, it will be coming back, and the original creator Hiro Mashima will be taking part in it too! But there's no current set date on when it's going to return.

My guess would be somewhere around next spring, since that's how long it took for Fairy Tail to come off hiatus last time around.


----------



## DaFixer (Oct 4, 2016)

When you buy me another beer


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 4, 2016)

DaFixer said:


> When you buy me another beer


this is not EoF


Firemoon said:


> The anime is currently on hiatus, since they were so close to the manga, at least I think that's the reason..
> 
> But needless to say, it will be coming back, and the original creator Hiro Mashima will be taking part in it too! But there's no current set date on when it's going to return.
> 
> My guess would be somewhere around next spring, since that's how long it took for Fairy Tail to come off hiatus last time around.


thanks, that looks logic


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 22, 2017)

Just booting this to know if anyone had news recently


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 1, 2017)

No any news about new season, but I found information about newest Fairy Tail The Movie 2017....


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 6, 2017)

I wouldn't hold your breath, dog.


----------



## Sliter (Mar 6, 2017)

they put the anime on hiatus to work on the mocie right? but I'm following the amnga so I don't care that much XD
seeing the characters talking is something nice but I was mad with the anime making everything so longer to wasting screentime in a stupid form as Exceed good sudden talking about food, (VERY)slow scene going, ecchi fillers, a very bad made filler fights... 
I started reading the manga, all over actually hehe was nice remembering stuff, because of this XD


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2017)

Sliter said:


> they put the anime on hiatus to work on the mocie right? but I'm following the amnga so I don't care that much XD
> seeing the characters talking is something nice but I was mad with the anime making everything so longer to wasting screentime in a stupid form as Exceed good sudden talking about food, (VERY)slow scene going, *ecchi fillers*, a very bad made filler fights...
> I started reading the manga, all over actually hehe was nice remembering stuff, because of this XD


what filler are you reffering to?


----------



## Sliter (Mar 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what filler are you reffering to?


I know FT is full of ecchi itself XD
but stuff like:
an important fight is going...look, breasts!
One good example of the episodes follow is the Christmas ova... I know they wanted to give more story but you see the time wasted by showing the place or stuff like Charle cleaning the window, they could made something smaller but better to watch xp


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 18, 2017)

I stuck it in my pending bookmarks folder along with monster mitsume and KonoSuba, I'll check in on it once in a while. I Stopepd watching it during the elipse arc as it was getting stupid, but then I caught up only to find out a) that it ended b)Zera's plot twist. Considering this is the second timeskip, I think it might be time to have some proper main character development and maturation. Like that ninja show where whatshisface grows up, becomes a dad, and now there's and entirely new cast. It gets annoying when the character act stupid forever.

and WHY did Natsu have to get his hair cut??? :'(


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 18, 2017)

Futurdreamz said:


> I stuck it in my pending bookmarks folder along with monster mitsume and KonoSuba, I'll check in on it once in a while. I Stopepd watching it during the elipse arc as it was getting stupid, but then I caught up only to find out a) that it ended b)Zera's plot twist. Considering this is the second timeskip, I think it might be time to have some proper main character development and maturation. Like that ninja show where whatshisface grows up, becomes a dad, and now there's and entirely new cast. It gets annoying when the character act stupid forever.
> 
> and WHY did Natsu have to get his hair cut??? :'(


Sadly, last rumors tends to get confirmed. It seems that Fairy Tail manga will end when the next movie will get released (early may)
That means, once the anime starts back, we will have about 1 year, maybe 2, of episode


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 18, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Sadly, last rumors tends to get confirmed. It seems that Fairy Tail manga will end when the next movie will get released (early may)
> That means, once the anime starts back, we will have about 1 year, maybe 2, of episode


If it ends without either Natsu ever showing any interest for Lucy nor Gray and Juvia having an official relationship I'll be very disappointed.


Incidentally, I accidentally came across a spoiler about what E.N.D. is while looking up Lucy's name. Thanks Google, i was already guessing that but I did not want confirmation.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2017)

Hello again, just found this video of supposed leaked information


According to the site this guy is showing
Fairy tail production will resume on March 2017 (so it already has)
and will premiere on September 7 2017

Idk if it's true or not, so if anyone could confirm it would be appreciated
thanks


----------



## Futurdreamz (May 8, 2017)

yay. I want to see more of END's shenanigans.


----------

